
How Google Is Laying the Foundation to Kill Rogue Background Services in Android - sidcool
http://www.xda-developers.com/how-android-n-will-improve-battery-and-memory-management/
======
jbergens
The main problem for me today is that some updates makes everything go haywire
and cause my battery to go from full to empty in 2-4 hours. Normally it can
last for about 48 hours. I have seen this in at least two different Android
phones. As I see it they should focus on not making shure there aren't any
bugs in Android updates that use the cpu a lot or drain the battery in some
other ways. Then they should help with noticing which apps that suddenly
drains battery.

